# Transfer of Care Code-CPT 99495 and 99496



## Lauravick123 (Jan 20, 2017)

I know there are several guidelines the physician needs to document in order to bill this CPT code, however, it is unclear if it is appropriate to bill this code even when the patient was previously being treated by the same physician group for the same diagnosis prior to admit and discharge from the hospital setting. Does anyone have any experience coding these CPT codes and know the guidelines associated with using them? Appreciate any help I can get!


Laura


----------

